# Parking lot



## RWTM

After waiting in the 15 minute line to get through the front gates… I can’t even find a parking spot. Any other DC’s having parking lot issues? 💩


----------



## saunadad

These are the kinds of posts you’re choosing to flood the forum with?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Kostin said:


> After waiting in the 15 minute line to get through the front gates… I can’t even find a parking spot. Any other DC’s having parking lot issues? 💩


Please ask your OM.


----------



## qmosqueen

Pictures or it didn’t happen


----------



## Planosss enraged

Your complaint is duly noted, we will contact DC and they’ll reserve a spot for you. When is your next shift?


----------



## Luck

Kostin said:


> After waiting in the 15 minute line to get through the front gates… I can’t even find a parking spot. Any other DC’s having parking lot issues? 💩


Yup


----------



## RWTM

Planosss reborn said:


> Your complaint is duly noted, we will contact DC and they’ll reserve a spot for you. When is your next shift?


A2 tomorrow tyvm


----------



## Planosss enraged

Kostin said:


> A2 tomorrow tyvm


I got you fam


----------



## dcworker

Come to work early


----------



## StaticSun

saunadad said:


> These are the kinds of posts you’re choosing to flood the forum with?


Don't shame people for asking/posting. This is how this guy wants to vent, okay. It's not entirely off-topic.


----------



## happygoth

StaticSun said:


> Don't shame people for asking/posting. This is how this guy wants to vent, okay. It's not entirely off-topic.


Thank you. The only people gate-keeping around here should be the Administrators and Mods.


----------



## Planosss enraged

happygoth said:


> Thank you. The only people gate-keeping around here should be the Administrators and Mods.


There are corrupt admins and mods


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Planosss reborn said:


> There are corrupt admins and mods


I disagree. Not here. Back on topic. Please ask your OM to the op.


----------



## Planosss enraged

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I disagree. Not here. Back on topic. Please ask your OM to the op.


Right, anywhere but here.


----------



## happygoth

Planosss reborn said:


> Right, anywhere but here.


Calling someone out for being a dick is not corrupt dude.


----------



## commiecorvus

Planosss reborn said:


> There are corrupt admins and mods



You got names?


----------



## seasonaldude

commiecorvus said:


> You got names?



Well, on of them is a no-good, America-hating, God-denying Red! A Communist! How can we trust someone like that to moderate a message that newly-hired baby TMs might come on to learn the glorious ways of Lord Bullseye? We can't. We obviously can't!

I'm not going to name names. That's not my place without a subpeona issued by the appropriate subcommittee. But, they know who they are and they should be ashamed.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

I love waiting 15 minutes to clock out at the new time clocks. Can’t wait to get talked to about working longer than 12 hours 🙃


----------



## Luck

Dcnewb4now said:


> I love waiting 15 minutes to clock out at the new time clocks. Can’t wait to get talked to about working longer than 12 hours 🙃


The fact that with all this covud bullshit they opted not to add additional clocks to helpwith social distancing but just to replace the old ones is mind boggling. 
Now we are all pressing the same screen and bundled in a giant group when before we never needed to touch it and the line went just as fast as it formed.


----------



## WHS

Luck said:


> The fact that with all this covud bullshit they opted not to add additional clocks to helpwith social distancing but just to replace the old ones is mind boggling.
> Now we are all pressing the same screen and bundled in a giant group when before we never needed to touch it and the line went just as fast as it formed.


They never cared about COVID.  New variants going around and yet the only precaution are masks no one wears correctly


----------



## Johnyj7657

GuestServiceICryEve said:


> They never cared about COVID.  New variants going around and yet the only precaution are masks no one wears correctly



We have hundreds of unmasked people packed tightly together at the timeclock every single day.
People walk around all shift with no mask on at all and nobody says a word.

I caught what felt like a cold.  Called hr and was told to come in as long as I dont have a fever.  I had every symptom of a breakthrough case of covid but was told to come to work.  I stayed home and tested negative.

But they cry about all the call ins every single day.

But don't worry we have cleaners wiping things down to combat an airborne virus.

We had the cleaning guy stand in the middle of the breakroom blowing his nose for 5 minutes sounding like he had a nasty cold.
Then he walks over and opens all the microwaves with his snot fingers and then touches each handle with a dry paper towel.
You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Luck

Johnyj7657 said:


> We have hundreds of unmasked people packed tightly together at the timeclock every single day.
> People walk around all shift with no mask on at all and nobody says a word.
> 
> I caught what felt like a cold.  Called hr and was told to come in as long as I dont have a fever.  I had every symptom of a breakthrough case of covid but was told to come to work.  I stayed home and tested negative.
> 
> But they cry about all the call ins every single day.
> 
> But don't worry we have cleaners wiping things down to combat an airborne virus.
> 
> We had the cleaning guy stand in the middle of the breakroom blowing his nose for 5 minutes sounding like he had a nasty cold.
> Then he walks over and opens all the microwaves with his snot fingers and then touches each handle with a dry paper towel.
> You can't make this stuff up.


If you have covid symptoms you can call Reed group and they give you a week off paid while you get tested broski.


----------



## ManMythMachine

commiecorvus said:


> You got names?


They know who they are!

One day they'll have to stand tall before the super secret double probation FISA court.











And laugh and laugh.


----------



## ManMythMachine

Dcnewb4now said:


> I love waiting 15 minutes to clock out at the new time clocks. Can’t wait to get talked to about working longer than 12 hours 🙃


New time clocks should be like old ones.   Hold your badge up to it and it automatically swipes you in.  Hold it up again and it automatically swipes you out.  No touchy touchy.  If you accidentally swipe out when coming in or accidentally swipe in when leaving the OM can fix it.  They check punches daily anyway.  Give me a break.


----------



## FrankM0421

ManMythMachine said:


> New time clocks should be like old ones.   Hold your badge up to it and it automatically swipes you in.  Hold it up again and it automatically swipes you out.  No touchy touchy.  If you accidentally swipe out when coming in or accidentally swipe in when leaving the OM can fix it.  They check punches daily anyway.  Give me a break.




Old one you just went to it and swiped your badge.  New ones were having to touch either Clock in\Clock out to scan a badge and they lag bad at times.   Maybe theirs a setting to change to make it where you don't have to click clock in\out but ours won't read a badge unless we select one. Sometimes having to wait 30seconds for it to finally load but then you have the people thinking that since it's frozen they should try and touch everything and that will fix the problem.


----------



## ManMythMachine

Yeah thar's what I mean.  Any time you put your badge under the new ones it should count as a swipe.  Without having to touch the menu screen.  It would be nice if they can implement this but I don't know if it's possible.


----------



## FrankM0421

You also have to understand we all work in different sized warehouses.  You might only have 200 people trying to clock in or out where as we might have 800. We sometimes have to walk in the pit travel lanes due to the volume of people we have right now. The line to clock in\out starts early and most of them have it in their heads that they lose so much money if they clock out at say 5:59 instead of 6 yet have the option to clock out after 6 everyday atm but don't.


----------



## gracefulfillment

The clock should be smart enough to know which punch of your shift it is and enforce whatever compliance is necessary... nothing for the first punch, but if you've already punched twice now it'll make you wait the 30/45 for your lunch, etc. myTime doesn't care about the punch type anyways which is how people punched in without an override using the meal. Having to touch the screen for each individual is too time consuming


----------



## RWTM

Planosss enraged said:


> Your complaint is duly noted, we will contact DC and they’ll reserve a spot for you. When is your next shift?


B2 today I got overtime. Make sure I get a spot cuz yesterday was wack. Lot was completely full fam. TM’s were parking in the grass and someone took the FC employee of the months parking SMH


----------



## aifbeewert

RWTM said:


> B2 today I got overtime. Make sure I get a spot cuz yesterday was wack. Lot was completely full fam. TM’s we’re parking in the grass and someone took the FC employee of the months parking SMH



Haven't had any problems parking, usually more than half the B2 lot is empty when I get in at 3:30-3:45.


----------



## RWTM

aifbeewert said:


> Haven't had any problems parking, usually more than half the B2 lot is empty when I get in at 3:30-3:45.


Ya they saved me one again


----------



## Grunt

RWTM said:


> B2 today I got overtime. Make sure I get a spot cuz yesterday was wack. Lot was completely full fam. TM’s we’re parking in the grass and someone took the FC employee of the months parking SMH


Overtime? I don't believe you.


----------



## RWTM

Grunt579 said:


> Overtime? I don't believe you.


They saved the RWTM another spot too. 3 peat


----------



## RWTM

I


----------



## RWTM

Out here chillin’


----------



## RWTM

Took my black card out of my pocket and put it on top of my car. It’s in the lot. Lmk if you see it plz and ty fam. My other debit card is still in the mail….

no joke


----------



## RWTM

FrankM0421 said:


> Old one you just went to it and swiped your badge.  New ones were having to touch either Clock in\Clock out to scan a badge and they lag bad at times.   Maybe theirs a setting to change to make it where you don't have to click clock in\out but ours won't read a badge unless we select one. Sometimes having to wait 30seconds for it to finally load but then you have the people thinking that since it's frozen they should try and touch everything and that will fix the problem.


Maybe if they were iPads they wouldn’t have to be recalibrated as much 😏 I’m thankful to have like 10 time clocks to use now instead of 3. With all the new hires could you imagine the lines.


----------



## BoxedIn

RWTM said:


> Maybe if they were iPads they wouldn’t have to be recalibrated as much 😏 I’m thankful to have like 10 time clocks to use now instead of 3. With all the new hires could you imagine the lines.


Wish they would have added more time clocks when ours were "upgraded". Before I left WHS on OT days you had 80+ people trying to use 1 new time clock.


----------



## Luck

BoxedIn said:


> Wish they would have added more time clocks when ours were "upgraded". Before I left WHS on OT days you had 80+ people trying to use 1 new time clock.


Yeah we only had ours replaced. Okay thats not true, they added one to OB. Right next to the other outside of the bunker where a protective barrier forces you to all be single file anyway. 
I dont miss the days of being stuck waiting to clock in/out there!


----------



## RWTM

BoxedIn said:


> Wish they would have added more time clocks when ours were "upgraded". Before I left WHS on OT days you had 80+ people trying to use 1 new time clock.





Luck said:


> Yeah we only had ours replaced. Okay thats not true, they added one to OB. Right next to the other outside of the bunker where a protective barrier forces you to all be single file anyway.
> I dont miss the days of being stuck waiting to clock in/out there!


I thought you guys found my debit card. Almost forgot to check this thread


----------



## Avocadioo

*Chevy tuned up like a nascar pit stop’ ZING ZING *


----------

